# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Interneti, fëmijët të ekspozuar në rrjetet sociale !

## Wordless

Mbrojtja e fëmijëve nga interneti dhe rreziqet që mund të sjellë ai është një sfidë për mbarë botën. Organizata World Vision një organizatë e cila punon për fëmijët dhe mirëqënien e tyre jep këshilla të vazhdueshme se si të mbrohemi nga rreziqet e internetit. 

 Nëpërmjet një fletëpalosjeje World Vision thekson edhe rëndësinë e bashkëbisedimit prindër-fëmijë, në mënyrë që fëmijët mund të kenë përvoja të sigurta në Internet. Mos jepni kurrë informacione personale si numra telefoni, adresë të shkollës suaj, shtëpisë, adresë të postës elektronike, personale apo të punës së prindërve, kur regjistroheni në faqe të caktuara internet. 

Kurrë mos bini dakord për t’u takuar me një personi që e njihni vetëm përmes internetit, këshillon World Vision. Kujdes duhet treguar edhe në postimin e fotove, për të mos u bërë pre emaniakëve të internetit. 

Organizata World Vision këshillon fëmijët dhe adoleshëntët që gjithmonë të komunikojnë me prindërit ose një të rritur të besuar, për çdo informacion apo situatë që i bën të ndihen në siklet. 

Sipa të dhënave rezulton se mosha e përdoruesve të rrjeteve sociale kryesisht janë të rinjtë nën 24 vjeç. Por ndër përdoruesit aktivë të rrjeteve sociale, përfshihet dhe një përqindje jo e vogël e moshave nën 18 vjeç. 

Sudimet e mëparshme kanë treguar se në vendin tonë, mbi 90% e fëmijëve të moshës 10-16 vjeç janë regjistruar të paktën në një nga rrjetet sociale si Facebook, My Space, ose Hi5. Rreth 42 % e fëmijëve dhe adoleshentëve pranojnë të kenë krijuar njohje të reja përmes rrjeteve sociale.

----------


## broken_smile

nuk jam dakord per perdorimin e kompjuterave dhe gjerave te ngjashme teknologjike qe ne moshe te vogel...as me faktin qe tashme u mesohen femijeve qe ne fillore... per mua jane vrasje te inteligjences te femija...

----------


## xfiles

Jam dakord me parafolesit, nje femijeri e shendetshme nuk duhet te perfshije internetin, madje edhe kompjuterin duhet ta kete te kufizuar. 
Po te futemi tek rrjetet sociale pastaj, qe realisht jane "anti-sociale", jashtezakonisht te rrezikshme.

----------


## Fiori

Mendoj se menyra si rriten femijet duhet te varet krejtesisht nga prinderit. Duhet te jete ne doren e prindit te vendose nq se interneti/faqet sociale, apo tv, lojra me arme etj jane mire apo keq per femijen sepse prinderit i njohin femijet e tyre me mire se kushdo tjeter dhe i njohin nevojat qe kane femijet.

Te gjithe kemi teori dhe shpesh keto teori jane ideale, por kur ke femije vete zgjedhjet qe ben per ta varen nga kushtet familjare si dhe nga lloji femijes qe ke, keto zgjedhje, varen shume pak nga enderra dhe ideali qe ke pasur per femijen dhe familjen tende. Ne enderren time ideale femijet e mi nuk do shikonin fare tv, do ju lexoja vetem libra, do flinin gjithmone ne nje orar, nuk do hanin embelsira para drekes/darkes, por ne realitet per aq kohe sa femijet jane te shendetshem fizikisht dhe psikologjisht jane ca rregulla qe si prind i thyen shpesh. Edhe pse une vete personalisht nuk jam shume prezente ne internet apo faqe sociale, duhet pasur parasysh se jetojme ne nje shoqeri ku te gjithe jane te lidhur me teknologjine dhe cfare del ne internet nuk mund te kontrollohet plotesisht. Por si prind, mund te kontrolloj cfare shikon femija im ne internet apo tv dhe mund te them se deri tani i njoh permendesh dy tre emisione shkollore ne internet si dhe disa emisione femijesh ne tv. Ndoshta i shikojme keto emisione me shpesh se sa e kisha imagjinuar ne enderren time ideale, por gjithsesi duke pasur parasysh femijen tim, une preferoj me shume kete zgjidhje se sa mos shikonim fare tv apo mos perdornim internetin, sic mund ta kisha imagjinuar me pare.

Cdo gje ne jete duhet te jete e balancuar, por fatkeqsisht jo te gjithe perdorim te njejten peshore  :buzeqeshje:

----------

laguna blu (04-02-2017)

----------

